# Disgusted



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Slightly graphic, if you are easily queased, don't read.

I'm so beside myself right now. Some of you may remember that almost a month ago my bottle baby Cypress died in a freak accident. Well today I noticed my dog's breath smelled REALLY bad, like RANCID!

I figured he'd eaten something yucky outside or something. And YEAH. He did. I just went outside with him again and he booked it to the area where we have the compost piles and where we bury the animals that have passed on.

That sick little puppy had a LEG in his mouth. A LEG! And I'm next to positive that it was Cypress'.

To make matters worse, I had to chase the brat around my house like SIX TIMES trying to get the thing away from him. I'm SO PISSED! I smacked him on the nose when I finally caught him and tossed the leg away as quick as I could without looking at it. 

I want to punish him more, to let him know that eating dead things is NOT ok. ESPECIALLY bad is that he runs away, and I can't get him to listen to me or come when called. But I know I can't punish him now after the fact, because its not fair to him, he's just a puppy and he was just doing what came naturally.

I'm just really really upset that he got poor little Cypress' leg, and the fact that he didn't dig it up meant that something else must have. God, I just wanted to let the poor lil' guy rest in peace, not pieces. My poor baby!

And Gronk licked me! Licked my face! God, I'm so upset. I don't know what to do.

He's a puggle, a lil' more than 6 months. He's usually very well behaved.
He just never comes when called. And when he's doing something he knows he shouldn't he runs away and acts like its a game. Impossible to catch almost.

Sorry, I just needed to rant and get my bad feelings out. *sigh*


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aw i'm very sorry.  That must have not been a pretty sight. :hug: He's a dog and it's normal behavior...I wouldn't be too upset with him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry. That must have been awful. 
I sympathize. I love dogs, but our two dogs can get so annoying at times! They dig up every single animal we bury around here. Sometimes I wonder why we even go to the trouble. :roll:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Dogs are such... well,.... dogs! I often wonder why I have my two??? Sorry for that experience..


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Dogs are dogs~I own 7 dogs and love them to death, but all dogs,w ill roll in rancid, dead things. They will eat and chew on and put in their mouths that we as humans would never imagine doing. And they love it!

I had a cat die when when I was young. My dad buried it in the potato field. My dog brought that cat home more times then you can imagine. Until he was bringing bits and pieces because it had rot so bad.

My dogs now, found a dead coyote under our porch when we moved in that we didnt even know about. I walked out to find them chowing down!

And, another dog of mine, before I rescued her would bring home deer remains that were rotten and dumped off. Ill never forget the sight of her chewing the skull, as teeth were falling out of her mouth, not her teeth, the teeth from the deers head.

yes, they are disgusting, but this is what they did in the caveman days, it is their nature, and their instinct.....

Sorry for the experience tho..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

so sorry he did that but as others pointed out he is a dog and that is normal. You have to make the area inaccessable to him for his and your benefit.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

DavyHollow said:


> To make matters worse, I had to chase the brat around my house like SIX TIMES trying to get the thing away from him. I'm SO PISSED! I smacked him on the nose when I finally caught him and tossed the leg away as quick as I could without looking at it.
> 
> I want to punish him more, to let him know that eating dead things is NOT ok. ESPECIALLY bad is that he runs away, and I can't get him to listen to me or come when called. But I know I can't punish him now after the fact, because its not fair to him, he's just a puppy and he was just doing what came naturally.
> 
> ...


Sorry that that happened. I don't bury anything in the compost anymore since we had a wild animal dig up a dead chicken. If they are pets we bury them in our 'pet cemetery' and cover the spot with rocks. I don't think you can train a dog to leave the yucky stuff alone, that is genetically wired in them. You can train them 'leave it' for when you are present, but that wouldn't work in this case.

As for the dog not coming, refuse to chase him. I don't care what he has, if you make it a game it just gets worse. (unless is it something alive, that would be my only exception) When my dog does that - and she tries it quite frequently - I walk away and go do something else, usually something she likes (like i might pretend to get ready for a walk) and when she comes to me, usually dropping whatever she had, since i am obviously not interested in it :greengrin: , I praise her ALOT for coming to me. NEVER punish your dog for coming to you, no matter what, or they will not come to you when you want.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

> As for the dog not coming, refuse to chase him. I don't care what he has, if you make it a game it just gets worse. (unless is it something alive, that would be my only exception) When my dog does that - and she tries it quite frequently - I walk away and go do something else, usually something she likes (like i might pretend to get ready for a walk) and when she comes to me, usually dropping whatever she had, since i am obviously not interested in it , I praise her ALOT for coming to me. NEVER punish your dog for coming to you, no matter what, or they will not come to you when you want.


!!!!!!! That is one of the many thing most people do wrong with their dogs!!! If I came to you and got a smack on the nose I would not come the next time. Whenever you call you dog and they come PRAISE them even if they have done something bad before hand. You are praising them for coming not for the thing they did wrong. Positive reinforcement for good actions.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been having a really hard time teaching him outdoor manners. He's very well behaved for his age, I'm always impressed with him. BUT when we go places he strains at his leash (thank god he has a harness otherwise he'd strangle himself) and wants to meet everyone, which is fine, I just want him to be a little less strenuous on my arm. He also has a habit of jumping up, especially on little kids, but I'm working on him sitting whenever he meets someone. When outside, I NEVER chase after him if I can help it, I try to do something he wants to do. But being part hound, when he puts his nose to something, its hard to get him to even notice me. He just doesn't care what I'm doing.

Also he's got a NASTY chewing habit. I've bought him toys after toys after toys. Mostly he chews on those but he goes through them really fast, and lately he's been chewing on wires. He's lucky that the ones he's started with haven't been plugged in. But now he's chewed through one harness, a stuffed dog, a stuffed hedgehog, three rope toys, a leather & rope toy, a hard rubber penguin, a rubber squeaky toy, more than I can count for sticks, and like 10 plastic bottles that we let him crush then take away from him before he gets to the actual eating of plastic  And those are just the toys we know of, some of the ones he had I haven't seen in a bit.... This has gotten particularly worse this past week. He's got like no toys left, and I don't want to waste my money on toys he destroys in a week or less. I've tried giving him things specifically meant for chewing puppies but he doesn't care much for them. Only the edible ones, which are gone in an hour if even that. We don't want to get him any more rope toys either because he got sick once and it looked like chunks of rope were in it. But those always took him the longest.

Like I said, over all he's an awesome boy, but he seems a little on the stupid side sometimes, and he has no outside manners, plus this new chewing thing. I have a lot of land and I'd love to let him run loose because he loves running, but he doesn't come when called and he doesn't care when I'm doing just about anything else. So he has to stick to the leash, which he doesn't care much for either. Always chewing on it. For the most part he sticks to my side, and he's gotten down sit, stay, speak, roll over, and a few other little tricks that tell me he's not that stupid.

Oh, and he's got an aversion to eating food out of a dish, he prefers it on the floor. Though this has stopped for the most part since we switched his food....

Any help is appreciated.
He'll be 7 months in a few days, here's a picture of my little man:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Yup! He's all dog! Fence in your compost/pet cemetery only way to keep critters from digging them up. Good luck. The pooch is a cutie!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I know many people that use the harness, or the Halti, but I am not impressed with them. The harness doesn't pull on their neck which is why people use it. The Halti is based on the theory of 'where the head goes, the rest goes' like a horse. The problem i've seen is that the dogs don't learn to walk nicely on a traditional lead with the halti. I have had dogs for many years, and when i got a new puppy earlier this year I tried a flat buckle collar b/c that is the 'in' thing right now in my dog training club, no negative reinforcement. (kind of reminds me of current child-rearing theories, although that seems to be backfiring) However i had to return to the tried and true choke chain or training collar, whatever you want to call it and I have seen a much better response from my puppy and I no longer have my arm jerked out of the socket. I also bait her to stay right by my side during training sessions with small bits of hot dog. Another option is called a prong collar. My previous dog was well-behaved during class but whenever we went for walks I had to use the prong collar b/c she would lunge at any passing car. It looks horrible but I have been told that it is actually much better than the choke chain b/c the pressure is applied evenly. I definitely would get her attention when i put it on, and it took maybe 2-3 'jerks' at the beginning before she realized that when it was on she better not chase cars. With a really strong dog that might be a good option for you, and once your dog learns not to pull you around, you can downgrade to a gentler collar. These two collars are only used during training sessions - if they get snagged on something your dog could choke to death.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He is adorable!!!

For chewing Nylabone!!! :greengrin: http://www.amazon.com/Nylabone-Dura...UTF8&qid=1343185513&sr=8-22&keywords=nylabone That is what you want and just like this one not one of the special flavored or clear ones they have.

Jumping on people well if he goes to jump on you jump back so instead of him ending up with paws on you or you having to push him away he jumps and as you jump back he lands on the floor. He will quickly realize that jumping up on people does not get reward or attention. You will have to have a few other people also jump back for him to really get it and stop.

Walking on the leash I agree with chain collar. Harness were designed for sled dogs and what do sled dogs do?... pull. Harness are often used by people to stop their dog from pulling but all it really stops is the dog pulling on their neck. Sometimes they have a good result since now in a harness the owner is pulling the dog up instead of back as the dog lunges. Dogs work against pressure so if you pull back they pull forward.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Logan on the Nylabone!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I have good success with the Halti but ... I also have good success with a normal collar and a small stick. Yep. A stick. Pretty much when you are walking along you keep it in front of his nose to keep him back, if he walks ahead of you and pulls you give him a sharp little tap on the nose with the stick and give the heel command. My current dog only took three little swats before he was walking nicely at my heel and on a loose lead, and he is a bonehead of a huge lab. 

Beagles can be really really hard to recall when off the lead. Have you tried having a pocket full of treats or lumps of meat? So that he has an incentive to come back to you. Or try the 20m rope technique ... you simply reel him in if he doesnt come when given the command.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Doesn't sound like it would work, but... I accidentally taught two of my dogs to mostly behave on a leash by tying them up at mealtime. They learned that they just would choke themselves with pulling, and stopped.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Goober I taught my goats that at meal time too! Worked great, and then leashes weren't a problem


My brothers pup has issues with "come" and the trainer suggests as Keren did the 20 foot lead and you say "come" as you real them in and keep repeating till they learn.

Beagles can NOT be left OFF LEASH unless in a controlled area (fenced in) because they follow their nose and nothing else matters. This is what I learned when my grandmother wanted to adopt one but she didnt want to take it out on a leash to go potty or exercise....we learned a beagle wasnt right for her needs.


----------

